# YT624 light



## beartracker1 (Jan 9, 2022)

The 5-led light works fine, but I want to add another light on the other handle. 
I've got an 8-led light, 27 watts, new in the box.

Should be a simple hookup. Anyone see an issue with the electrical?

Thanks.


----------

